

Botcoin, bitcoin mining by botnet - bryan_rasmussen
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/07/botcoin-bitcoin-mining-by-botnet/

======
bryan_rasmussen
I put this in because reading the last bitcoin thread I realized, hey this is
a good money making scheme for all those botnets out there. And then I googled
it.

